# AMD: In fünf Jahren werden Computerspiele endlich fotorealistische Grafik bieten



## MichaelBonke (21. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD: In fünf Jahren werden Computerspiele endlich fotorealistische Grafik bieten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD: In fünf Jahren werden Computerspiele endlich fotorealistische Grafik bieten


----------



## DerBloP (21. September 2014)

Jap, stimme zu, mit allem was im Text steht, vorallem der Punkt, das es dann Schlauchlevel sein werden. Bei Open-World wirds dann wahscheinlich ähnlich lange dauern, wie zB von GTA 3 zu "bisslang" Watchdogs...ca 10 Jahre?!, wobei es dann wohl eher 7 Jahre dauert. Der Fortschritt geht ja normalerweise in "verdoppelung" von statten, wobei die Technik wiederum an ihren Grenzen stößt, somit weder 10 noch 5 Jahre, ergo ~7 Jahre...also gibts in 12 Jahren mMn evtl OpenWorld mit Foto-Realismus, wobei mir Ki, Physik und zB alle Gebäude zu betreten, dann doch wichtiger sind...


----------



## Kratos333 (21. September 2014)

Die Grafik heutzutage ist gut genug.
Einfach mal wieder einen Klassiker einlegen der nicht älter als 10 Jahre ist und dann mal vergleichen. 

Man ist heutzutage einfach zu verwöhnt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. September 2014)

Wozu? Fotorealismus ist langweilig. Spiele brauchen einen besonderen Look, um sie wiedererkennbar zu machen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2014)

Eben. Realitätsnah vielleicht ja, aber bitte keinen Fotorealismus. Und ich erwarte auch weiterhin solche Überraschungen wie der Cell-Shading-Look von Borderlands oder ähnliches wie z.B. Rain oder ähnlichem.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (21. September 2014)

Viele der Spiele welche ich liebe, würden mir im Foto-Realismus Look überhaupt nicht gefallen. Muss es Fotorealistisch sein? Wirklich? Was wäre Borderlands oder die Telltale Games ohne Ihren Cell-Shading Charme?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Viele der Spiele welche ich liebe, würden mir im Foto-Realismus Look überhaupt nicht gefallen. Muss es Fotorealistisch sein? Wirklich? Was wäre Borderlands oder die Telltale Games ohne Ihren Cell-Shading Charme?


Ich finde auch dass Spiele immer noch nach Spiel aussehen sollen. Sonst geht die optische Einzigartigkeit bzw. Besonderheit eines jeden Spiels verloren.


----------



## Worrel (21. September 2014)

Fotorealismus ist allerdings nicht nur Technik, sondern auch:
- Animation: Schaut euch beispielsweise mal Handbewegungen an. Die sehen in viele Titeln irgendwie falsch aus.
- Clipping
- Leveldesign: verschlossene Türen, unstimmige Levelbegrenzungen oder andere sinnlose Räume
- Modeling: unrealistische Körperproportionen
- Interaktion: in einem realistischen Spiel müßte man in einem Zimmer hunderte von Sachen untersuchen, aufheben, werfen und mitnehmen können - in weiteren Zimmern müßten ebenfalls hunderte Gegenstände vorhanden sein, aber komplett andere - wieviel davon spielerisch sinnvoll sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
- NPC Scripting: ist nahezu unmöglich. Schließlich muß das Script auf sämtliche möglichen (Nicht) Aktionen des Spielers korrekt reagieren, gleichzeitig aber sofort dem Spieler zur Seite stehen, wenn er dann spontan losrennt.
- Apropos Rennen: Bewegungstempo. In der Realität würde man größtenteils *gehen* - da das im Spiel zu langwierig und -weilig wäre, rennt man dort oft. Ist aber eben in dieser Zeitspanne (halt dauernd) unrealistisch.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2014)

@Worrel: Damit hast Du natürlich Recht. Und bei den Baustellen sehe ich die nächsten Jahre am meisten Nachholebedarf.


----------



## BlueDragon92 (21. September 2014)

LOL hab jetzt nur die Überschrift gelesen und kann da nur zu sagen: Sollte Crysis 1 nicht 2007 schon Fotorealistisch gewesen sein?! Es wird immer besser gehen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fotorealismus ist allerdings nicht nur Technik, sondern auch:
> - Animation: Schaut euch beispielsweise mal Handbewegungen an. Die sehen in viele Titeln irgendwie falsch aus.
> - Clipping
> - Leveldesign: verschlossene Türen, unstimmige Levelbegrenzungen oder andere sinnlose Räume
> ...



All das würde ich nun aber nicht als *Foto*realistisch bezeichnen. Als fotorealistisch bezeichnet man eher die Optik als solche, nicht aber Interaktion mit NPCs und Spielwelt...würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. 
Aber schon recht. In den genannten Punkten besteht Nachhol- und Verbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## Maiernator (21. September 2014)

Also mit Mods gibt es schon bei crysis 1 kurze Sequenzen, bei denen eine Unterscheidung schwer fällt.
In 6 Jahren dürfte es dann auch eine neue Konsolengeneration geben(wenn wir davon ausgehen das diese noch existieren) und somit weider deutlich stärkere hardware. 
Wird interessant, zumal dann auch superrechner wie der watson von ibm nur noch ein spruchteil kosten werden und somit auch die ki deutlich besser wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. September 2014)

Fotorealistisch ist die Grafik sogar heute schon in besonderen Situationen möglich aber durchgängig wird sie wohl erst bei der nächsten Generation sein.
Es gibt aber andere Probleme wie z.b. Animationen und Scripts wo wenig bis gar keine Fortschritte gemacht werden. 
Das ist für mich auch der wohl wichtige Aspekt aktueller "next"Gen Technik.

Ich möchte endlich einen glaubhaften Bewegungsablauf und gelungenes Trefferfeedback sehen...

Hakelige / roboterartige Animationen reißen mich oft aus der Atmosphäre raus.


----------



## seasonn (22. September 2014)

Konsolen werden auch in 5 Jahren definitiv nicht in der Lage dazu sein, da diese dann ca die Leistung eines heutigen High-End PCs haben werden, so war es schon immer, denn Konsolen können nie mit der jeweils aktuellen High-End-Hardware ausgestattet werden, da diese dann zu teuer für die Konsolenkunden wären und im Preissegment eines Gaming-PCs wären, was widerum unsinnig wäre, da man sich dann ja gleich einen Gaming-PC zulegen könnte...


----------



## MisterBlonde (22. September 2014)

seasonn schrieb:


> Konsolen werden auch in 5 Jahren definitiv nicht in der Lage dazu sein, da diese dann ca die Leistung eines heutigen High-End PCs haben werden, so war es schon immer, [...]



Sehe ich anders. In fünf Jahren, sofern da eine neue Konsolengeneration kommt, können auf dieser Spiele sicher fotorealistisch aussehen, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es auf einem besseren Rechner nicht noch fotorealistischer wäre. Fotorealismus ist, wenn ich mir die Verwendung des Worts in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten anschaue, zwar anhand einiger Indikatoren beurteilbar, aber nicht komplett messbar, also subjektiver Natur. Bei "Max Payne" sprach man 2001 von einer fotorealistischen Grafik, weil sie es für das damalige Empfinden war, zumindest, wenn es um die Texturen und Effekte ging. Heute spiele ich eine Partie FIFA 15 und vergesse für kurze Momente immer wieder, ein Spiel zu spielen. Das gleiche hatte ich vor kurzem immer mal wieder bei "Watch Dogs", wenn das Spiel bei regennasser Fahrbahn und Abendsonne wirklich grafisch einiges aufgefahren hat. Durch DOF-Effekte wird seit geraumer Zeit sogar immer wieder ein Effekt der Fototechnik verwendet, der diesen Eindruck verstärkt.

Die Befürchtungen einiger hier, dass Spiele ihren Look verlieren könnten, finde ich unbegründet. Heute ist grafisch ja nun wirklich einiges machbar und die Indiegames mit Pixelgrafik boomen, wie noch nie. Diese Spiele werden nicht verschwinden und eine Firma wie z. B. "Telltale Games" werden auch nicht ihren speziellen Look über Bord werfen, weil die Technik noch weiter fortgeschritten ist. Bei Nintendo ist das doch seit Ewigkeiten erfolgreiche Praxis, auch die werden weiterhin dafür sorgen, dass Videospiele auch wie solche aussehen. Einen fotorealistischen Mario werden wir wohl kaum zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> All das würde ich nun aber nicht als *Foto*realistisch bezeichnen. Als fotorealistisch bezeichnet man eher die Optik als solche, nicht aber Interaktion mit NPCs und Spielwelt...würde ich jetzt mal behaupten.
> Aber schon recht. In den genannten Punkten besteht Nachhol- und Verbesserungsbedarf.


Da ein Spiel generell in Bewegung wahrgenommen wird, gehört zu einer fotorealistischen Darstellungm die diesen Namen verdient, auch all das. Was nützt mir die fotorealistischste Darstellung auf Screenshots, wenn die "Gehen" Animation komplett unrealistisch ist wie zB in diesem Beispiel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die übrigen genannten Punkte spielen für den Realismus des Spiels eine große Rolle. Wenn die Levelbegrenzung aus einer gefühlten Bordsteinkante besteht, die man nicht betreten kann, negiert das viele der Pluspunkte, die man zB mit realistischer Animation und Schattenwurf der Kleidung und Haare des Spieler Charakters erhalten hat.

Spiele sind nun mal (meistens) kein Photoalbum, sondern eine interaktive Welt.

Davon ab sind Hände, Clipping und unrealistische Körperproportionen auch auf Standbildern zu sehen.

Zum Beispiel diese Pranke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle 4 Finger mit gleichmäßigem Abstand dazwischen parallel um den Bogen zu legen ist unrealistisch. Sobald nämlich Platz zwischen den Fingern ist, ist es unmöglich, daß diese  parallel zu einander verlaufen. Davon abgesehen sieht das irgendwie aus, als hätte man kurz vor der Fertigstellung erst gemerkt, daß mensch ja 4 und nicht nur 3 Finger hat.


----------



## Filben (22. September 2014)

Was den meisten Spielen eigentlich "nur" fehlt, ist eine fotorealistische Beleuchtung. Texturen sind mittlerweiler schon sehr hochauflösend, aber es wirkt alles eher plastisch und weniger organisch. Felswände zeichnen mit Tessellation oder Displacement Maps solch scharfe Kontraste, dass es nicht realistisch aussieht (http://gamingbolt.com/wp-content/ga...-best-textures-this-generation/killzone-3.jpg). Ansonsten gibt es ja schon alle möglichen Licht- und Schatteneffekte, wobei es bei letzterem noch nicht möglich scheint Schatten von globaler Beleuchtung beeinflussen zu lassen (unscharfe, weichgezeichnete Schattenränder) und gleichzeitig in bestimmten Szenen mit beispielsweiser eine Beleuchtungsquelle knackig scharf zu zeichnen. Entweder sind alle Schatten knackig scharf, auch von Laubwerk unter strahlenden Sonne, so dass jedes einzelne Blatt zu sehen ist (was so in der Realität nicht statt findet), oder dass alle Schatten stark weichgezeichnet sind, auch wenn es nur eine offensichtliche und nahe Lichtquelle gibt und diese kontraststarke und scharfe Schattenkanten zeichnen müsste.

Auch diese ganzen ENB oder SweetFX Tricks, z.B. bei Skyrim, machen ein Bild nicht wirklich realistischer. Die Farbton- und Beleuchtungswerte der Realität bekommen nur wenige Spiele annähernd (!) hin. Und wenn ich mir den Fortschritt der letzten Jahre ansehe, der ja eher auf Auflösung und Effekte hinging, sich aber globaler, dynamischer Beleuchtung fast nichts getan hat, weiß ich nicht ob es in fünf Jahren so weit ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. September 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Die Befürchtungen einiger hier, dass Spiele ihren Look verlieren könnten, finde ich unbegründet.



Diese Befürchtung habe ich gar nicht. Ich denke eher, dass fotorealistische Grafik für viele Spieleentwickler gar nicht so interessant ist und eher von Grafikkartenherstellern herbeigeredet wird. Man denke nur mal an Animationsfilme. Seit Final Fantasy, der damals zumindest auf Standbildern schon schwer von Fotos unterscheidbar war, dürfte sich die Rechenleistung ver X-facht haben, trotzdem wird immer irgendein Cartoon-Look bevorzugt.
Sicher wird es Spiele geben, die auf Fotorealismus setzen, das werden aber deutlich weniger sein, als man vielleicht erwarten würde...


----------



## Odin333 (22. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Man denke nur mal an Animationsfilme. Seit Final Fantasy, der damals zumindest auf Standbildern schon schwer von Fotos unterscheidbar war, dürfte sich die Rechenleistung ver X-facht haben, trotzdem wird immer irgendein Cartoon-Look bevorzugt.


Avatar noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Avatar noch nicht gesehen?


oder die digitalen Goblins im Hobbit?
oder die fliegenden Iron Man Anzüge?
oder Zombiemassen in Resident Evil?
oder die ganzen Effekte in Gravity?

Gerade Letzterer ist zu großen Teilen ein reiner Animationsfilm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCm3FYp4hdI

Daß man bei Animationsfilmen bewußt diese Playmobil Grafik verwendet, hat also nichts damit zu tun, daß man das heute nicht realistischer machen könnte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß man bei Animationsfilmen bewußt diese Playmobil Grafik verwendet, hat also nichts damit zu tun, daß man das heute nicht realistischer machen könnte.



Das ist doch genau das, was ich sage.

Die Tricks in einem Realfilm sollen natürlich realistisch aussehen, um zu den Schauspielern zu passen, die nunmal von Natur aus fotorealistisch sind. Bei reinen Animationsfilmen geht der Trend aber keinswegs in diese Richtung (FF ist das einzige Beispiel, das mir gerade einfällt). Ich denke bei Spielen wird es genauso sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ein Spiel generell in Bewegung wahrgenommen wird, gehört zu einer fotorealistischen Darstellungm die diesen Namen verdient, auch all das. Was nützt mir die fotorealistischste Darstellung auf Screenshots, wenn die "Gehen" Animation komplett unrealistisch ist wie zB in diesem Beispiel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotorealismus ist trotzdem das falsche Wort dafür. FOTOrealismus ist für mich das, was ich auf den ersten Blick sehe. Die Optik selbst, nicht aber Animationen, Interaktion mit der Spielwelt usw. Ich würde es eher mit "Filmrealismus" beschreiben. Oder schlicht mit "Realismus". 

Reden wir von Fotorealismus, dann stimme ich dir bezüglich der Proportionen in dem Fall zu. Aber nicht bei den Animationen, die nunmal mit einem FOTOrealistischem Bild erstmal nichts zu tun haben. 
Ich halte diesen Begriff, genauso wie Innovation, für einen ziemlich überbewerteten und viel zu oft verwendeten Begriff.

Aber wenn wir den Begriff auf deine genannten Punkte reflektieren, werden wir womöglich niemals Fotorealismus erreichen können. Der Aufwand für lebensecht wirkende Animationen, "echte" und glaubwürdige Interaktion mit NPCs usw. ist gigantisch. Tolle Grafik ist leicht. Aber Physik als echtes Spielelement, Interaktion mit NPCs, Animationen (die nicht nur auf dem Legobaukasten-Prinzip basieren) dazu, halte ich für arg utopisch. Zumal zu einem Spiel ja auch noch viele andere Dinge gehören. Wenn ich auch nur ein Spiel in den nächsten 10 Jahren sehe, das ALL dies im Gesamtpaket bietet, dann werde ich ein Video auf Youtube hoch laden, wo ich einen Elch mit Zunge zwischen die Hinterbacken küsse.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Fotorealismus ist trotzdem das falsche Wort dafür.


Ein Spiel hat ein bewegtes Bild. Also schließt Fotorealismus auch die Bewegung mit ein.



> FOTOrealismus ist für mich das, was ich auf den ersten Blick sehe. Die Optik selbst, nicht aber Animationen, Interaktion mit der Spielwelt usw.


Es gibt zig Worte, die nicht das bezeichnen, was sie bedeuten. "Raubkopie", "Kredit", "MP3" oder die trotz selber Struktur eine andere Bedeutung haben ("Schweineschnitzel" vs "Zigeunerschnitzel", "Suppenteller" vs. "Kinderteller").
Das "MP" in "MP3" steht übrigens für "Moving Picture" ...



> Aber wenn wir den Begriff auf deine genannten Punkte reflektieren, werden wir womöglich niemals Fotorealismus erreichen können. Der Aufwand für lebensecht wirkende Animationen, "echte" und glaubwürdige Interaktion mit NPCs usw. ist gigantisch.


Gratulation, du hast mein Argument und das, was ich damit ausdrücken wollte, verstanden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Spiel hat ein bewegtes Bild. Also schließt Fotorealismus auch die Bewegung mit ein.


Ein Foto ist aber kein bewegtes Bild.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ein Spiel generell in Bewegung wahrgenommen wird, gehört zu einer fotorealistischen Darstellungm die diesen Namen verdient, auch all das. Was nützt mir die fotorealistischste Darstellung auf Screenshots, wenn die "Gehen" Animation komplett unrealistisch ist wie zB in diesem Beispiel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rab hätte hier garantiert die Boops beanstandet, weger "unrealistischer Proportionen"...


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bei reinen Animationsfilmen geht der Trend aber keinswegs in diese Richtung (FF ist das einzige Beispiel, das mir gerade einfällt).



das dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass es immer noch nicht (mit vertretbarem aufwand?) möglich ist, menschen bzw die gesamte fauna fotorealistisch bzw glaubhaft darzustellen. (-> uncanny valley). 
wenn das möglich ist, werden wir wohl auch filme mit diesem grad an realismus sehen. 
dann wird mit sicherheit auch jemand auf idee kommen, bereits tote schauspieler wieder virtuell auferstehen zu lassen. 



> Ich denke bei Spielen wird es genauso sein.



auch da wird es wohl beides geben. 
bei wirklich fotorealistischen spielen, die vorwiegend aus gewalt bestehen, muss man halt sehen, ob der spieler das wirklich will. ich denke jetzt an shooter wie cod oder ähnliches. 
bei sportspielen liegts auf der hand; nba2k und fifa werden in absehbarer zeit fotorealismus bieten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ein Spiel generell in Bewegung wahrgenommen wird, gehört zu einer fotorealistischen Darstellungm die diesen Namen verdient, auch all das. Was nützt mir die fotorealistischste Darstellung auf Screenshots, wenn die "Gehen" Animation komplett unrealistisch ist wie zB in diesem Beispiel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als hätte man bei jemandem Motion Capturing gemacht, der mal dringend auf's Klo musste


----------

